# Review: One Pot Italian: More Than 85 Easy, Authentic Recipes



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't cooked many Italian dishes. People always look at me funny when I say that. "Don't you make spaghetti?" they ask. Spaghetti, the way most Americans make it these days, isn't really true Italian cooking in my humble opinion. True Italian dishes include lots of fresh produce, the finest seafood, poultry, pork and beef, and rarely, if ever, thin dried pasta out of a box.

In fact, if you can believe this, many Italian dishes don't include pasta at all. Shocking I know, but true none the less. Indeed, in the Italian tradition, pasta is served as a first course, not as a main course or side dish, as it is in America.

Click here to read full review


----------

